# Christmas 2007!



## Civita (Dec 25, 2007)

Christmas 2007! Mom ordered me a cosmetic organizer from QVC and
it's so awesome! Here are some pics to prove it!






^ Open and full of goodies!





^ Open and full of goodies! (enlarged)





^ MAC misc!





^ MAC misc! (englarged)





^ HIP misc!





^ HIP misc! (enlarged)





^ Brushes, eyeliners, mascara...etc!





^ Brushes, eyeliners, mascara...etc! (enlarged)





^ MAC, Rimmel, Zuzu Luxe





^ MAC, Rimmel, Zuzu Luxe (enlarged)





^ Big T. Mothbrown.





^ Big T. Mothbrown. (enlarged)


----------



## Weasel (Dec 25, 2007)

oooh is that lori greiner?

i reaaally want the spinning cabinet, but it's not available in the UK


----------



## Civita (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Weasel* 

 
_oooh is that lori greiner?_

 
YES! I bought this from QVC from her collection. She does a lot with organization. I saw one of her shows one day and I was so excited! I've seen the spinning cabinet, but I love my new organizer! You can't look on websites like e-bay or something to see if you can get it in the UK? Good luck in finding it!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Dec 25, 2007)

OH. MY. FREAKIN. GOODNESS. 

GIrl, I am so jealous right now. I love that organizer!!!!!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 25, 2007)

wow thats nice. Its only $60 too. I should order one but I don't know what kind of furniture will be in my house so I don't know yet.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 25, 2007)

That thing is massive!!  Holy crap!  Now only imagine how much MAC you could fit in there! LOL


----------



## Hilly (Dec 25, 2007)

I love your cosmetic holder!!!! Is it wood?


----------



## nunu (Dec 25, 2007)

wow that looks wonderful!


----------



## dizzygoo82 (Dec 25, 2007)

oh wow!  i absolutlely LOVE this!!!!  i just went on the qvc website and i think i'm gonna have to order it!!!


----------



## MACisME (Dec 25, 2007)

wow.. now if only that was like 10 feet tall =)


----------



## Civita (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_GIrl, I am so jealous right now. I love that organizer!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! It's so handy!


----------



## Civita (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_That thing is massive!! Holy crap! Now only imagine how much MAC you could fit in there! LOL_

 
I know! CCO, here I come! ;p


----------



## Civita (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I love your cosmetic holder!!!! Is it wood?_

 
Yes! It smells so good! It's like a wood/vinyl smell. But it's definitely 100% wood. So gorgeous! I was so excited when I unwrapped it! XD


----------



## Civita (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACisME* 

 
_wow.. now if only that was like 10 feet tall =)_

 
I know!! XD


----------



## Civita (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dizzygoo82* 

 
_oh wow! i absolutlely LOVE this!!!! i just went on the qvc website and i think i'm gonna have to order it!!!





_

 
Do it! It's so worth it! XD


----------



## corngrl2 (Dec 25, 2007)

I just saw that organizer the other day...it's awesome!  I've been thinking about ordering it.


----------



## susanks1 (Dec 25, 2007)

I have one too and I love it.  You can hold a lot of makeup in it.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice! I like it.


----------



## frocher (Dec 27, 2007)

That is awesome!


----------



## Babylard (Dec 28, 2007)

thats gotta be the funkiest organizer i've seen lol


----------

